# Older but still worth viewing



## tweak (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is a repeat or not, but I came across this last night while showing an electrical safety video on youtube to my apprenticeship class.

This guy's upbeat attitude after everything is amazing. That being said, it's not only our trade we have to worry about when it comes to electricity. If you see another trade in danger, say something! A lot of these other jokers have no IDEA what is out there that can hurt them.

The most common thing I hear is that the medium voltage lines on poles are insulated. :no:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

That has got to be very hard to live like that....God bless him, I hope he will be able to see one day again.


----------

